
Blizzard bans pro esports player after he voices support for Hong Kong protests - draugadrotten
https://www.businessinsider.com/blizzard-bans-esports-player-blitzchung-supporting-hong-kong-protests-interview-2019-10
======
villgax
Overwatch's Mei is becoming a symbol of the Hong Kong protests & should lead
to a total ban on Blizzard/OverWatch itself.

